# HDMI Switch



## crcook84 (Aug 12, 2010)

We have an HDMI switch that's been working for us for the most part. We've had a hiccup every now and then that was solved by just unplugging it and plugging it back in. The one issues we have consistently is that the switch will auto-switch to a port that it senses activity on. This can be frustrating when we're watching something and the devices suddenly senses activity on another input or we want to switch inputs and the switch won't let us switch if there's activity going on on that particular port. At this point, we're just trying to find a switch that won't auto-switch on us and we don't have to fight it to change inputs. Anything anyone recommends?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

I havent used one, but I've heard good things about the equipment from Monoprice.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

We used to encounter similar issues - mainly because the switch was the cable box shared with the XBox and the WiiU. I found the only times it jumped was when either game console was doing an update so I turned off auto-updates and the problem stopped. I don't know if your current switch is sharing similar units or not.


----------

